
16 year old college student's dream: exit with $1billion before 25 - omouse
http://valleywag.com/tech/pre_op/id-love-to-exit-with-a-good-1-billion-hopefully-by-25-255408.php
======
whacked_new
Wow. Planning to hit the Forbes billion list within a decade. Even Brin and
Page wouldn't have had the balls to claim that in 1998. Respect for the
ambition, but a bad role model nonetheless.

~~~
omouse
What the heck does she even _do_?

------
danielha
She has that _X of Y_ one-liner down: _"Our company sets out to be the eBay of
services."_

------
omouse
She seems to dig making money, "I was running C's in school, but I didn't
think much of it because I was making more than my teachers were."

~~~
nostrademons
That's not actually that hard to do, given how little many teachers are paid.

I made more straight out of high school than most of my teachers did. And a
bunch of my friends were running $20/hour web design businesses while in high
school, which (on an hourly basis) is more than our teachers were paid. This
was 1998-1999...it's amazing how much teenagers can make in boom times.

------
gyro_robo
> _"I'd love to exit with a good $1 billion, hopefully by 25."_

Everyone wishes that.

